# JasperReports -> PDF



## keeel (27. Mrz 2008)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mit JasperReports eine Art Serienbrief erstellen und als PDF ausgeben. Dies ist eigentlich ganz einfach und läßt sich gut realisieren. Jedoch stört mich ein bisschen, dass alle Seiten in einem PDF gespeichert werden.   :? 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den Serienbrief zu erstellen, aber so, dass jede Seite eine eigene PDF-Datei ist? Hat jemande eine Idee?  ???:L 

Danke schonmal, Gruß
keeel


----------



## MiDniGG (27. Mrz 2008)

Keine Ahnung was JasperReports genau ist. Aber im Prinzip musst du ja nur pro Brief ne neue PDF-Datei anlegen...

Also so nach dem Motto:

pdf = new PDF();
pdf.schreibtText1;
pdf.speichernUnter("Name1");
pdf = new PDF();
pdf.schreibtText2;
pdf.speichernUnter("Name2");

So mal ohne irgendwelchen Bezug zur Funktionalität... ;-)


----------



## keeel (27. Mrz 2008)

Danke, so ungefähr denke ich, dass der Ablauf sein sollte, nur wie einbinden? Weiss da jemand weitere Infos? Weitere Ideen?  :?


----------



## MiDniGG (27. Mrz 2008)

Naja du schreibst doch dein Zeug irgendwo schon, denn wie du sagtest ist das nicht sehr schwer... Da ich mich damit nicht auskenn kannst ja mal ein wenig code zeigen, dass man sieht, wie du das schreibst und dann kann man (bzw. ich) dir sicher besser helfen ;-)


----------



## kingsteff (27. Mrz 2008)

vielleicht nicht so viel posten wenn man sich nicht auskennt )

1. jasper dokument erstellen.
2. japserdokument mit dblink in deiner appilaktion compilieren.
3. fertiges pdf anzeigen.

zur erzeugung des jasperdokuments nimmst du am besten: Ireport 
http://www.jasperforge.org/jaspersoft/opensource/business_intelligence/ireport/

anleitung wie du das in deine applikation eibindest findest du auf der japer seite

gl hf

steff


----------



## MiDniGG (27. Mrz 2008)

Ja sorry. Will ja nur helfen wo ich kann... ;-)

OK. Dann werd ichs mir mal anschaun...


----------



## DP (27. Mrz 2008)

im grunde läuft das so ab:


```
JasperReport jr = (JasperReport) JRLoader.loadObject(...);
      ...
      ...
      ...
      JasperPrint jasperPrint = JasperFillManager.fillReport(jr, null, meinDataContainer);
      JasperPrintManager.printReportToPdfFile(jasperPrint, "C:\\meinePDF.pdf");
```


----------



## MiDniGG (27. Mrz 2008)

Oh. OK. Das ist wirklich zu hoch für mich...

Nutzt du da das Stand-alone oder das NetBeans-PlugIn?
Schonmal das Forum von iReport durchsucht?
Es gibt doch sicher PDF-teiler. Mein ich zumindest schonmal gehöhrt zu haben...
Oder eine Alternative: iText Nur ist das glaub a weng komplizierter als iReport...

OK. Ich weiß nur dumme Tipps die de eh schon alle probiert hast. Aber was will ich machen... 
Vllt is ja doch was hilfreiches dabei...


----------



## DP (27. Mrz 2008)

sorry, habe den thread falsch gelesen  :autsch: 



			
				keeel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dass jede Seite eine eigene PDF-Datei ist? Hat jemande eine Idee?



jedes dokument in eine pdf oder wirklich jede seite des dokuments als eigene pdf?


----------



## Guest (27. Mrz 2008)

Wirklich jede Seite ein PDF. Also nicht jedes Dokument sondern jede DinA4-Seite ein Dokument.

Ansich habe ich wie schon weiter oben geschrieben eine Vorlage mit IReport gemacht, dann druch JasperReports diese füllen und ausgeben lassen.

Leider kenne ich mich aber zu wenig mit Java aus, hatte gehofft ihr wisst was. Ob des zb irgendwo in der Vorlage (JRXML) eingestellt werden kann? ZB anhand der Groupierung oder so?


----------

